
Show HN: Hacky zine making tool for iOS lets you share a bunch of images at once - kedr
https://itunes.apple.com/mr/app/zean.it/id969206230
======
kedr
A small group of artists and coders from NYC, SF and Paris worked together to
make this hacky zine app. The goal is to make a tool for all your unused
awesome photos you hoard in your phone. Users can create print ready zines
from the app.

